
Show HN: A simple, tiny template system. Stop repeating yourself - franciscop
https://github.com/franciscop/htemplate
======
coppolaemilio
Can this be integrated with jQuery to replace the "this.querySelector('img')"
part?

~~~
franciscop
Yes, the only thing you have to be careful is to give it the right context
with 'this' (the current template), like this: "$('img', this)"

